# Anyone know what happen to thetegu.com??



## PuffDragon (Nov 7, 2008)

Just curious....be a shame to let all the info go to waste.


----------



## jor71 (Nov 7, 2008)

I notice the domain expired , but was renewed. I am not sure if he did or someone else purchased it.

I agree, both that forum and this one contains a ton of information that is helpful to all Tegus and other herp keepers.

I believe Txrepgirl had a feeling it was going to happen. I just sent her a message through youtube.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 7, 2008)

jor71 said:


> I notice the domain expired , but was renewed. I am not sure if he did or someone else purchased it.
> 
> I agree, both that forum and this one contains a ton of information that is helpful to all Tegus and other herp keepers.
> 
> I believe Txrepgirl had a feeling it was going to happen. I just sent her a message through youtube.


Bobby said he heard the site was up for sale. He heard Rick lost all of his Tegu's during hibernation last year. No Tegu's = no hatchlings to sell this year (if he did every breed them).

I emailed txrepgirl.


----------



## jor71 (Nov 7, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> jor71 said:
> 
> 
> > I believe Txrepgirl had a feeling it was going to happen. I just sent her a message through youtube.
> ...



Hhhmmm, wasn't he advertising earlier in the year that he will have Tegus for sale? I wrote him asking him about putting money down for one and he told me he had pre-sold many of the eggs. I was going to buy one from him, and before I did, I noticed Bobby's Varn-Yard site. I decided to go to Bobby and I am extremely pleased with that decision.


----------



## Wooly (Nov 7, 2008)

Bobby's tegus are top of the line, good choice. I got my Argentine black and white from him in july and I just got a extreme giant from him, and plan to get many more over the years.


----------



## kjphoto04 (Nov 7, 2008)

I just posted a on thetegu.com and it was working fine.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 7, 2008)

Yep, it's back up.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Nov 8, 2008)

dang, jk, not really


----------



## Kharnifex (Nov 14, 2008)

man, how do you loose ALL of your tegus to hibrenation? i would be crushed to death if i lost my tegu i couldn't even begin to comprehend loosing a bunch as a breeder.

ohh well. i don't think anyone who frequents both forums would by from rick anyway. i can talk to bobby at any time. here or on the phone. i've gotten advice and opinions (Not to mention GREAT stories) from him even before i bought joker. i visit thetegu.com everyday, and i've still never even met rick.


----------



## lotsareps (Nov 21, 2008)

Kharnifex said:


> man, how do you loose ALL of your tegus to hibrenation? i would be crushed to death if i lost my tegu i couldn't even begin to comprehend loosing a bunch as a breeder.
> 
> ohh well. i don't think anyone who frequents both forums would by from rick anyway. i can talk to bobby at any time. here or on the phone. i've gotten advice and opinions (Not to mention GREAT stories) from him even before i bought joker. i visit thetegu.com everyday, and i've still never even met rick.



i have the same thing
i've never been able to talk to rick but bobby was awesome with helping me out. i asked him a couple questions and he replied relatively quick for a busy guy.
i still go to thetegu and just got a tegu from a user who couldn't take care of her anymore. i still want to learn more from bobby (since he's the only one who actually will help you out) and desperately want a red tegu from him. they are just amazing in color!


----------



## Oddball (Nov 21, 2008)

you forgot the best part hun! you want to name our future red tegu Charmander! ^_^ lol


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 21, 2008)

lotsareps said:


> i've never been able to talk to rick but bobby was awesome with helping me out. i asked him a couple questions and he replied relatively quick for a busy guy.
> i still go to thetegu and just got a tegu from a user who couldn't take care of her anymore. i still want to learn more from bobby (since he's the only one who actually will help you out) and desperately want a red tegu from him. they are just amazing in color!


Bobby is the reason I have Blue Tegu hatchlings, he told me how to build the incubator and how to care for the eggs. It's best to call him, he doesn't always answer emails.

Many people think Rick has never produced a Tegu and bought them for resale. 

I go to thetegu.com to help out.

I'll get one of Bobby's Reds some day.


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 21, 2008)

That's a bummer about the site...I've always had fond memories of it.


Anyway, I like that site because it's the place that helped me learn about tegus when I first got mine...a little Colombian. Everyone was so helpful...Rick, Bobby, Kris (Worley), Josh. I won my little Kreacher through the contest over there...good times. It's not quite the same, but I know some folks, and I like the familiarity. I'm a creature of habit and it's so hard to go to new places!

I feel like I want to start storing files of info from that site, but there's a lot of good stuff here, too.


----------



## lotsareps (Nov 21, 2008)

i remember the end of the lizard king saga. thats about it


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 21, 2008)

laurarfl said:


> I feel like I want to start storing files of info from that site, but there's a lot of good stuff here, too.


There are programs you can use to capture the whole site to make it available off line. It might be time to do that.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 21, 2008)

> There are programs you can use to capture the whole site to make it available off line. It might be time to do that.



Can you link to any??


----------



## jor71 (Nov 21, 2008)

If someone there has full admin access to it, they can actually back up all of the fourms and post. If the site goes down, they can create their own website and import the database to the new site.


----------



## rule6660 (Nov 21, 2008)

Well last april i had talked to Rick at the NH reptile expo and he didnt have any tegu's with him then and only said that he lost Draco. I could of heard him wrong? And last Aug. i was at the maine reptile expo and he wasnt there sooo i dunno?


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 21, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> > There are programs you can use to capture the whole site to make it available off line. It might be time to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you link to any??


I use Teleport Pro. http://www.tenmax.com/teleport/pro/home.htm There are many webcrawler/spider programs.

I'm working on snagging theTegu.com now.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm trying out a free one right now. We'll see how it works.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 21, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> I'm working on snagging theTegu.com now.


177MB.


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 21, 2008)

jor71 said:


> If someone there has full admin access to it, they can actually back up all of the fourms and post. If the site goes down, they can create their own website and import the database to the new site.



If you import the data and post it to new site, isn't that sort of a copyright infringement issue? I mean, the Internet is public domain, but someone still owns the site and the information contained therein.


----------



## jor71 (Nov 22, 2008)

I would hope the admin would first get permission from Rick..I should have included that as well, thanks Laura.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 22, 2008)

I was told by Sue in the Chat that Rick lost all of his tegus, she said Josh "Rick's chat admin" told her. Rick did tell me a few months ago he lost Tux, but did not tell me about Draco or the rest of them.

As for his site, I want no part of it, I do not want any of that information imported here. He can keep it.


----------



## dpjm (Nov 22, 2008)

lotsareps said:


> i remember the end of the lizard king saga. thats about it



I used to frequent the thetegu.com, but basically left because of that whole deal. He was posting racist comments and the mods were doing nothing about it - really annoying. Does anyone if that situation has resolved itself?


----------



## PinkPunisher (Nov 22, 2008)

Yes its over and done with dpjm. They ended up banning him and possibly deleting the posts from him as well. They locked them thats for sure.

Spencer


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 22, 2008)

Yes, the mods were really doing the best they could with that fruitcake. I don't mean to speak for anyone, but the problem with someone like that is that if you ban him, he just creates multiple profiles and multiple threads. He was a real wacko. Plus, they had limited power and Rick wasn't around to manage his site apparently.


----------



## lotsareps (Nov 22, 2008)

yeah. it was so annoying. i'm glad it stopped


----------



## Kharnifex (Dec 2, 2008)

lol amen, although, haven't heard from angelrose in a while, i hope he didn't scare her away. someone devoting all their time to slinging mud at you kinda makes being online a bit tedious.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 2, 2008)

She still posts there. She had one post today.

http://thetegu.com/postp51215.html&highlight=#51215


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 26, 2008)

Well, I wonder if it's gone this time. I started a post about Rick probably getting divorced and shacking up with a 21 year old who has 2 kids. Maybe someone told him about hi any he shut off the site. Oh well. I did capture the site 5 weeks ago so it isn't a total loss.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Dec 26, 2008)

I noticed that post as well. Who knows? maybe it is a mid life crisis as you mentioned. Has anyone tried calling him to see if he has any tegus available or is even keeping them still? I'm just curious.

Did you do some poking around to find their myspace or was it on his website?  

Spencer


----------



## hoosier (Dec 26, 2008)

i dont know. it hasnt come up at all for me. it says that internet explorer cannot display the site. ohwell. i left after the whole Bobby VS Rick thing. havent really visited there much since then


----------



## LouDog760 (Dec 27, 2008)

So its no more. I've never heard about the arguments between, Rick and Bobby. Different views?


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 27, 2008)

PinkPunisher said:


> Did you do some poking around to find their myspace or was it on his website?
> 
> Spencer


His web site hasn't been updated in months. You'll notice it says Blue Tegu breeding observed. He's probably left it up just in case he gets back into Tegu's, but I think he's got other priorities.

His myspace page show what he's really interested in, very young women.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 27, 2008)

LouDog760 said:


> So its no more. I never head about the arguments between, Rick and Bobby. Different views?


They were very good friends for a few years. Until the summer of 2007 when it became apparent what Rick's true personality was. In 10/07 they had it out on thetegu and Rick deleted much of the argument.

I emailed Rick a few times asking questions. He would vaguely answer one and ignore the rest. A few times I tried to meet him in the park he says he takes his Tegu's to free roam. He said he would never commit to being in one place at any time. That showed his true colors to me.

I didn't go back there for about 10 months. I've been helping over there some since it's been a bit slow here. I'm expecting that will change! :mrgreen:


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 27, 2008)

I had some friends over there that I would miss if it shut down. I've posted there for years and only post here once in a while. sniff sniff

I never really get into other people's business and just kept going back because of the friendly atmosphere. It was one of my favorite sites, and probably the only site I went to on a daily basis.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 27, 2008)

Sorry. Hopefully they'll come over here. Many are members of both.

RTB.net has a great bunch of people. Not too much Tegu talk over there though. But plenty of great reptile talk.

http://www.redtailboa.net/forums/ma...th/50898-jan-09-motm-vote-now.html#post630289 Vote for number 7!!!


----------



## AB^ (Dec 27, 2008)

Has anyone else tried contacting Rick about the site? I would, but he probably wouldnt speak to me :-D


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 27, 2008)

Gah, I haven't been there in a long time. He lied to me, and cheated me out of some money. What was supposed to be a Chacoan tegu was shipped to my house, but he didn't use the *by 10:30* thing, so the poor thing got here around 3 pm, no insulation in the box (it was 90+ F), and she was passed. He told me it was his first DOA, which was a lie, and the tegu was a white headed instead of Chacoan. AND it took forever to convince him to ship a new one out. I told him to put insulation in the box, and have him shipped to the UPS place so I could pick him up at 9 am. Still have him today, but I'll never do business with Rick again.

Bobby was there for me through this whole ordeal. Even in the late hours of night, he would talk to me on the phone and filled me in on some things. That decided it for me, and I never went back. I'm here now, and I love it!! Bobby is awesome, and this site is great.


----------



## LouDog760 (Dec 27, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> LouDog760 said:
> 
> 
> > So its no more. I never head about the arguments between, Rick and Bobby. Different views?
> ...




Thanks for the info, Dave. I'll point people towards this site. I have another question. What tegu breeders are left now?


----------



## dturner05 (Dec 27, 2008)

*Not too many*

Doesn't seem that there are too many large scale breeders left...but just to throw this out...Rick never bred...But now that Agama is probably not going to be producing anything, and if they do they won't be good animals, Bobby may be one of the few left. Unless Davedragon starts breeding his blues like crazy!


----------



## LouDog760 (Dec 27, 2008)

What about all Agama's animals? There's so many there, I feel bad for them. Has any bough any thing from them besides my friend, or are they just gonna die off.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Not too many*



dturner05 said:


> Doesn't seem that there are too many large scale breeders left...but just to throw this out...Rick never bred...But now that Agama is probably not going to be producing anything, and if they do they won't be good animals, Bobby may be one of the few left. Unless Davedragon starts breeding his blues like crazy!


I think there is one big importer. Bobby says he is expecting to up his Tegu numbers from 600 to 1000 next year. There's going to be a big shortage next year.
 
We'll be lucky if we get them next year, there's no guarantee she'll produce eggs.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 27, 2008)

LouDog760 said:


> What about all Agama's animals? There's so many there, I feel bad for them. Has any bough any thing from them besides my friend, or are they just gonna die off.


I'm sure many of them died before hibernation. They'll probably do their best to sell the place of before anything wakes up in the spring.


----------



## LouDog760 (Dec 27, 2008)

That's a lot of tegus that are going to just die. Dave, why don't you get into breeding them as well? I know you breed blues. Why not get some of there reds or black and whites. lol just an idea..


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 27, 2008)

LouDog760 said:


> That's a lot of tegus that are going to just die. Dave, why don't you get into breeding them as well? I know you breed blues. Why not get some of there reds or black and whites. lol just an idea..


No room. We're maxed out now.


----------



## LouDog760 (Dec 27, 2008)

Do you ever plan to breed more? I would like to get a blue some day.


----------



## hoosier (Dec 27, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> LouDog760 said:
> 
> 
> > That's a lot of tegus that are going to just die. Dave, why don't you get into breeding them as well? I know you breed blues. Why not get some of there reds or black and whites. lol just an idea..
> ...



Loudog: breeding tegus takes alot of time and space and money. thus why there really isnt many large lizard breeders out there


----------



## RehabRalphy (Dec 28, 2008)

LouDog760 said:


> That's a lot of tegus that are going to just die. ......



I smell a price increase :chin


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 28, 2008)

This is just hearsay, forgive me if it's inappropriate. Bert was so loved and I feel so bad saying anything against Agama, even though it's not his any longer. It seems that some wholesalers were buying up Agama tegu hatchlings. Word is they were smallish and had nipped toes and tails.


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 28, 2008)

laurarfl said:


> This is just hearsay, forgive me if it's inappropriate. Bert was so loved and I feel so bad saying anything against Agama, even though it's not his any longer. It seems that some wholesalers were buying up Agama tegu hatchlings. Word is they were smallish and had nipped toes and tails.



It is not hearsay, I bought twenty tegus from Timo, and they were really bad. They were very small for even fresh hatchlings. They were sick and very thin. I lost five in the first day. Timo would not answer my emails, so I called and was leaving a message on the phone, he picked up the phone said he did not care and said do not call again and hung up the phone. I was getting them for my local pet stores. Timo is not Bert, and Agama is not Bert anymore. It is Timo's garbage, nothing more, I will also add, Timo will never even come close to being a pimple on his fathers bottom :butt .

Also there are many that were talking about getting bad tegus from him, I heard many with horror stories at Daytona this season. He even asked Linda at Switzers to buy 100 that had no tails, how do you get 100 tail nips, could they be starving? I seen twenty for sale before that at the Tampa show from him without tails, and Linda bought some before that with no tails. So how many had no tail due to starving?


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 28, 2008)

As for Rick, it is what it is. His site might be back though, because I know he has other sites on that server. He would stand to loose money if it stays down.


----------



## CuriousTegu760 (Dec 28, 2008)

> It is not hearsay, I bought twenty tegus from Timo, and they were really bad. They were very small for even fresh hatchlings. They were sick and very thin. I lost five in the first day. Timo would not answer my emails, so I called and was leaving a message on the phone, he picked up the phone said he did not care and said do not call again and hung up the phone. I was getting them for my local pet stores. Timo is not Bert, and Agama is not Bert anymore. It is Timo's garbage, nothing more, I will also add, Timo will never even come close to being a pimple on his fathers bottom :butt .
> 
> Also there are many that were talking about getting bad tegus from him, I heard many with horror stories at Daytona this season. He even asked Linda at Switzers to buy 100 that had no tails, how do you get 100 tail nips, could they be starving? I seen twenty for sale before that at the Tampa show from him without tails, and Linda bought some before that with no tails. So how many had no tail due to starving?



Wow are you serious, thats alot of tegu's without tails. 
I cant believe how someone in this profession can let that happen. 

Ya, just about a week ago I bought a female tegu from Agama and luckily she didnt have a tail missing but she was kind of on the small side tho and little bit thin.

In the past week she has grew a inch or so and she not as thin from when i got her. So I'm hoping i got a good tegu because all these stories ive been hearing about Agama is making me on stress side  [/quote]


----------



## dturner05 (Dec 28, 2008)

I just got my first tegu that originally came from Agama this year. Thank God the guy I brought it from took better care than Timo did. It still is a bit small, but is eating well and has the whole tail!


----------



## dturner05 (Dec 28, 2008)

Davedragon, is there any way we can get some of the thetegu crew over here? I really enjoyed the sight recently. Rick hasn't had a hand in it in months, so in all reality it's not even his site anymore, it was ours...(not saying me personally but its users).


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't even have anyone's personal address from thetegu. Many are members of both sites.

As for Agama, I think it was Linda's tegus that I had heard about. I thought the same thing...all those tail nips? OMG, they're starving them. I was also helping a young guy through pm on thetegu who bought a tegu from Agama. They sent it two day shipping to Nebraska in freezing weather, and sadly, it died of cold shock within a few days. They sent another, but it doesn't excuse the carelessness of the first shipment.


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 28, 2008)

laurarfl said:


> I don't even have anyone's personal address from thetegu. Many are members of both sites.
> 
> As for Agama, I think it was Linda's tegus that I had heard about. I thought the same thing...all those tail nips? OMG, they're starving them. I was also helping a young guy through pm on thetegu who bought a tegu from Agama. They sent it two day shipping to Nebraska in freezing weather, and sadly, it died of cold shock within a few days. They sent another, but it doesn't excuse the carelessness of the first shipment.



Laura, Bert's two sons have never cared about reptiles at all like their father. Bert talked to me before about how they would not help him and they cared nothing about the business Bert had at all. So it is not hard to figure out, it is all about the money, he even has Bert's dogs listed as guard dogs for sale on the website, they were Bert's pets. There is much more about how much Timo cared about his father's years of work, but thatÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢s enough to turn my stomach. Bert was working with the Chinese government to release more Chinese Crocodile lizards (Shinisaurus crocodilurus) back into the wild; Bert was breeding them to replenish wild populations. They are getting very rare and there are doubts there are any left at all, but Timo scratched that project when he found out there was no money to be made. I heard he sold the animals that Bert was planning on sending back to China. So the animals will just go extinct, but Timo could care less when he can sell them for money instead.


----------



## bubbategu2 (Dec 28, 2008)

*Wow-I'm in shock!*

Boy, it sure is sad to hear about Agama! Doesn't Hester have anything to do with the reptiles at all? I've actually been talking (e-mailing) with her about some Lacertas but you all are freaking me out! I don't want to be buying sick/dead lizards. And thetegu.com is gone now?!! I'm with you laurafl, I'm totally gonna miss that website-it felt like family. Bubbategu2


----------



## PinkPunisher (Dec 29, 2008)

Well its back up, for now...

Spencer


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah, Bobby, we've had some conversations about those boys, but it's even worse than I imagined. I wondered how anyone could ever work a "shooting the moon" smiley into a conversation, but you have shown me the light!! LOL!

I feel guilty about even talking about thetegu over here...thanks for being a sport.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 29, 2008)

PinkPunisher said:


> Well its back up, for now...
> 
> Spencer


And "someone" deleted my thread exposing Rick.


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh, well, great surprise there!


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't care if anyone talks about that site, or even members both places. Everyone is free to do as they wish, I just will not support that site due to the owner.

As for your thead Dave, I find the few other posts there quite funny. I seen where the Mod's were saying they wonder what happen with Rick and that they do not know where he is. They know, but aint tellin, LOL. :lol:


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 30, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> I seen where the Mod's were saying they wonder what happen with Rick and that they do not know where he is. They know, but aint tellin, LOL. :lol:


Someone had to warn him so he could take down the site and delete the thread. I was probably a "regular". It was probably that person who asked him to put the site back up. He has nothing to gain from it unless there is a chance he is going to "breed" Tegu's again. But we know no one is going to get rich selling Tegu's. It's more of a hobby.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm done with that site (again). I can't support a site that is owned by a complete hypocrite like Rick.


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 30, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> I'm done with that site (again). I can't support a site that is owned by a complete hypocrite like Rick.



You learned your lesson sooner than I did, I got took before I found out about the real Rick.


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 30, 2008)

I got some reading to do ahhhhh


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 31, 2008)

I really don't think it was the mods, but I'm generally optimistic and naive about such things, ha!

Here's my theory...

When his myspace was listed, I think people went there and started posting comments. I think that was his red flag to come home and take care of business.

If I'm not mistaken, visiting the site doesn't support Rick financially. it's the clicks on ads and purchasing things from him, etc that throw support. I think just about everyone there thinks he's a weenie.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Dec 31, 2008)

Guess whats back down? For me at least it is. I'm expecting my thread about whats up with the site and rick is going to be deleted.

Dave I noticed your post got deleted on my thread where you said he was off chasing tail. Someone quoted it though so you can still read what you wrote, yay for quotes. 

At least you can't get banned until rick is back on the site, that is the one thing mods can't do over there. So don't be afraid to go a little wild LOL 

Spencer


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 31, 2008)

I think the whole site is down. I don't ever go there, but wanted to check things out since last I've visited. Was my post about the DOA I got from Rick deleted? I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Tux (Dec 31, 2008)

People whom aren't already members will eventually trickle here, it's not a huge loss as all the info there is known collectively and will eventually be shared here as topics are posted require it. As for Rick.....he's a shame to my name.


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 31, 2008)

closed,shut down,in-op lol, oh well


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 17, 2009)

He's baaack! Well, a little.

http://thetegu.com/postt8315.html


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 17, 2009)

He said he has all his tegus, but he told me he had some die. His chat admin said he lost them all, and they all died. Who knows what the truth is, lol.


----------



## AB^ (Mar 17, 2009)

I can't read it, I'm still banned :roll:


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 17, 2009)

AB^ said:


> I can't read it, I'm still banned :roll:


You nasty boy!!!! :mrgreen:


----------

